# Help, my ewe is taking bites out of her lamb



## Daisy1702 (Aug 18, 2022)

Help me please, caddy is taking bites out of her lamb


----------



## Baymule (Aug 18, 2022)

Bites like bleeding bites? Take the lamb out and bottle feed it. This is weird, Is she butting and attacking her lamb? I’ve seen that, but not biting.


----------



## Blue Sky (Aug 18, 2022)

My ewes have bitten off their lamb’s tails shortly after birth if stressed by other sheep /animals (real or imaginary). I isolated all and fed watered and peeked in for about 24 hours. I agree with Baymule you may have a bottle lamb. Keep us posted. Good luck.


----------



## Daisy1702 (Aug 18, 2022)

Baymule said:


> Bites like bleeding bites? Take the lamb out and bottle feed it. This is weird, Is she butting and attacking her lamb? I’ve seen that, but not biting.


Shes doing that aswell at biting


----------



## Abbey0020 (Aug 18, 2022)

And is head-buttingnjernother lamb


----------



## secuono (Aug 18, 2022)

Headgate for a few days.


----------



## Daisy1702 (Aug 19, 2022)

Im taking her off, but she keeps crying. Help


----------



## Baymule (Aug 20, 2022)

Do you know what a head gate is and how to make one? I have never used one, @secuono can you take a picture of yours and how to make one?


----------



## Daisy1702 (Aug 20, 2022)

Baymule said:


> Do you know what a head gate is and how to make one? I have never used one, @secuono can you take a picture of yours and how to make one?


I cant head gate her. She bites at night snd its pretty vicious


----------



## secuono (Aug 20, 2022)

You need to band that tail above the last wound or up by the butt.


My headgate, as suggested by Baymule.

I now use a lead and halter, secured so it can't shrink on the face, and tie to a post.

Don't have any good pics of it. From March-


----------



## farmerjan (Aug 20, 2022)

Bottle feed the lamb and ship the ewe.  That sort of behavior is unacceptable.  If people would quit mollycoddling these animals and got rid of them then they would be able to enjoy they ones that are good animals.  
Does she have sore swollen teats so that the lamb is hurting her when it tries to nurse?  Is she associating the lamb with pain?  If she has a problem udder then you need to fix that ...treatment for mastitis etc.... or she needs to go.  
It is unfair to leave the lamb with her and allow her to savage it.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Aug 20, 2022)

Dang!  Are you sure it's the ewe doing it?


----------



## Daisy1702 (Aug 20, 2022)

frustratedearthmother said:


> Dang!  Are you sure it's the ewe doing it?


Yep


----------



## Daisy1702 (Aug 20, 2022)

farmerjan said:


> Bottle feed the lamb and ship the ewe.  That sort of behavior is unacceptable.  If people would quit mollycoddling these animals and got rid of them then they would be able to enjoy they ones that are good animals.
> Does she have sore swollen teats so that the lamb is hurting her when it tries to nurse?  Is she associating the lamb with pain?  If she has a problem udder then you need to fix that ...treatment for mastitis etc.... or she needs to go.
> It is unfair to leave the lamb with her and allow her to savage it.


Id stop breeding her but i wouldnt sell her. She is a champion ewe


----------



## Baymule (Aug 21, 2022)

What good is being a champion if you can’t get her to raise a lamb?


----------



## Katrina Anon (Aug 22, 2022)

If you can get two or three pallets you can make your own head gate platform very easily. Also cheaply!

The easiest way to separate the slats from the pallet because they won't be removed easily, ask me how I know, is to go in there with a jig or reciprocating saw and cut through the nails and don't worry about them so much you cannot some of them out if you want. But with some wood screws and Electric drill you can put it together in almost 10 minutes. I use a length of chain to keep the head gate closed, and then I can use it for different type animals that have wider necks than some of my goats.


----------



## Ridgetop (Aug 24, 2022)

Daisy1702 said:


> Id stop breeding her but i wouldnt sell her. She is a champion ewe


Unless you plan to breed her and bottle feed every lamb she produces, she is worthless. Send her to the auction.

_*Champions are valuable only because they are expected to lamb and raise more champions carrying their genes.*_  If she is going to kill or damage her lambs, then she is not fulfilling that purpose.  If this is something peculiar to her genes, she might pass it on to her lambs and soon you will have a flock of lamb biting ewes.  Just get rid of her.


----------

